# Gym Equipment - Which one is the best to use?



## Tom902 (8 Sep 2009)

What is the best gym equipment to use in my university.  I dont know all of them so just recommend whatever comes to mind.

Note: I want to exceed the fitness requirements, because I have a year of training

I am thinking:
Dumbbells (for arms, and cardio for shoulders, for climbing, swimming, pushing ppl up)
Military Press (for building shoulders, climbing, monkey swing )
Bench Press (chest, back, arms for push ups and everything)
Squat machine (to jump over barriers with/out waits on my back)
Leg Curls and Hamstring Curls (more speed, power for jumping, marching, swimming, running)
Recumbent/Cycle (cardio for hamstring and thighs for marching long distances) 
Chest Fly (for push ups)

I will probably do sit-ups and carry like 5-20 pound dumbell across my chest at home
And run outside because it is better.


----------



## lennoj (8 Sep 2009)

stick to free weights, no jerking motions when you are lifting and to notice immediate change, wear a smaller t-shirt 

Machines will only teach your muscles repetition in those particular motions.

If you really want to surpass the fitness requirements look into crossfit. If your university gym offers crossfit training you are set. Crossfit kicked my ass for PT on my bmq and dp1, and I thought I was in shape.


----------



## Kat Stevens (8 Sep 2009)

TRX will kick your ass, all those little stabilizer muscles will go crazy trying to keep you on an even keel.


----------



## owa (21 Sep 2009)

I agree with the user above.  Definitely stick to free-weights.

The only machine work I really use the leg press, standing leg curl machine, and the dual-pulley for pulldowns.  The pulley uses a rope/wire/cord thing so it's almost free-weight anyway.

Free weights help for stabilizing and building supporting muscles.  Use them...  Live by them...  The only benefit to machines is that they can help supplement or build a very specific muscle.  You lose the stabilizing aspect though.

I heard an interesting piece of information...  The first workout for an area (say it's Leg day) is usually the one which offers the best gains.  So if you're working legs, go Romanian Deadlift or use the squat rack.  And always go balls to the walls.


----------



## Flasbang (21 Sep 2009)

Gym Jones is also another really good system.


----------

